# The Christian Confession of Faith



## Me Died Blue (Feb 2, 2005)

***Message from Administrator:
This is junk mail from the "Outside The Camp", Andrew C. Bain crew. We banned Mr. Bain about 6 months ago.
More on Marc Carpenter & Outside the camp Here:
http://www.outsidethecamp.org/ 
~Scott Bushey

@@ Back to our previously scheduled program:
Take it away Chris!





I recently received a very interesting e-mail promoting what is called the "Christian Confession of Faith." It kind of seems like hyper-Calvinism and hyper-Subscriptionism all rolled into one. Has anyone else heard of this new document? Below is the text of the e-mail:



> This is an open letter to all those professing to believe that God saves His people based on Christ's finished work alone.
> 
> After more than three years in the making, it is with joy that we present to you the Christian Confession of Faith (CCF). Those who contributed to and gave input into this Confession represent a wide variety of backgrounds and nationalities. At the outset, it was our mission to make a Confession with which every true Christian could agree in full, thus making it truly ecumenical in the good sense of the word. We have accomplished our mission. Whereas other Confessions include extraneous and unbiblical things as well as things over which true Christians can disagree (and, in the case of some Confessions, things with which true Christians must disagree), the CCF is a document that consists of biblical doctrine to which no true Christian will be opposed. It consists of doctrine that distinguishes the Christian Faith from all other religions, including false Christian religions. The other Confessions leave room for their adherents to speak peace to those who believe false gospels; this Confession does not. For the CCF, there is no such thing as a "partial subscriptionist." If, after reading this Confession, anyone opposes any of the doctrines put forth therein, that person can rightfully be judged to be not of the Christian Faith.
> 
> ...



My theory is that the confession itself too theological to get the attention of most evangelicals, and their application of it is too ridiculous to get the attention of most thinking Christians. Other thoughts?


[Edited on 2-2-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 2, 2005)

I agree with you Chris.

Qoute:
"God actively causes the reprobate to hate His glory, persecute His people, and oppose His gospel, that He may justly punish them"


----------



## JWJ (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> I agree with you Chris.
> 
> Qoute:
> "God actively causes the reprobate to hate His glory, persecute His people, and oppose His gospel, that He may justly punish them"



Depending on what one means by "God actively causes" determines whether this statement is true or false. 

Jim


----------



## kceaster (Feb 2, 2005)

I got hung up on the part about: that He may justly punish them.

Hasn't He enough against us to justly punish us, and that He didn't cause?

KC


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 2, 2005)

I recieved it too. I was going to post it here as well, dunno why I didn't.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Feb 2, 2005)

I also recieved it in my e-mail. I would agree with the hyper-calvinism comment already made. 

- The fact that it is hyper-calvinism, not that I agree with it. 

From the other addresses in the e-mail, it seems they got them from here on the board.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 2, 2005)

This is junk mail from the "Outside The Camp", Andrew C. Bain crew. We banned Mr. Bain about 6 months ago.


More on Marc Carpenter & Outside the camp Here:

http://www.outsidethecamp.org/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 2, 2005)

Good greif! One look at the "HETERODOXY HALL OF SHAME" was enought to drive me away.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 2, 2005)

He must be culling email addresses from the board. Do yourself a favor and don't wast your time with these guys. Simply delete the email and get on with life.


----------



## satz (Feb 2, 2005)

I can't help but wonder though...how many people do they actually find that agree with them? Especially their belief that anyone who so much as speaks peace to an arminian (broadly defined) must be unregenerate?

I stumbled upon their website long ago when i was still new to reformed theology. It was disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 2, 2005)

When I first read that it was intended as a confession of faith that "all Christians" could agree to, I thought it was some typical ecumenical stuff - but it turned out to be on the exact opposite end of the spectrum!


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 2, 2005)

I looked high and low throughout the confession and it appears that they don't believe in sanctification. From what they say it seems as if: once you are saved, you have this perfect theology, and that if you in any way disagree with one point of this confession you are not of the faith. 
From the preface itself, if everyone in your whole church does not agree with every point in the confession, you all have to stand up, leave and find a new church.


----------



## openairboy (Feb 2, 2005)

I love that it is *The* Christian Confession of Faith. I came across these cats about 7 or so years ago. A friend emailed me with a clever article they wrote that was signed by Charles Phinney. I thought it was humorous, so I sent them a letter asking to join their mailing list. Yikes. In a 6 month time period I learned how just about everyone was lost, but them.

What was also "funny" (in the sad sense) was how there was often web links with "ministry's we support", or something to that effect, and about two months later a new mailing would come out with why they were retracting on this "ministry" and why they are now apostate. John Robbins ran with this crew for a little while (he even had an installment in one of their mailings), but since he thought Gordon Clark was saved and that someone who believed they could lose their salvation _could_ be saved that he was lost too. 

It soon became a www circus. I some how got added to a group email that included everyone being anathematized (it was centered around John Reisinger), even one of the dad's of one of the daughter's that is married to one of the OTC guys was posting and how they are a controlling cult and that he has lost his daughter, etc. It was pandamonium to say the least. Needless to say, I asked to be taken off their list.

There is a whole crew that thinks like this, but fortunately they bear no fruit, so no one wants to eat with them. A few self-righteous don't mind, but...

openairboy


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 14, 2005)

A friend of mine from church, who was briefly on the member list (not accepted yet as he didn't respond to the email?) received this email also and has been debating him privately over the last week. I'm glad to hear Bain has been banned. Question though...is there a way to make the member list only seen by members?


----------

